# Scared



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

Today my husband and I were looking for something in the basement. All of a sudden he discovered some files missing from 1987. After getting over my amazement and him keeping something for that long! LOL he told me it was a file of evidence in his divorce in 87. Why keep that? I did not say that but we looked and also discovered two albums of missing baby pics of his two kids who are now adults.

We think she came in the house and took these things. She left him for another woman and this file had some evidence, letters etc. again I did not ask for details. We figure she came in here to destroy that file so the adult kids would never see it.

Their son just got married and she is all down at not being able to go to the wedding. It was a destination wedding and I did not even go as we could not afford tickets.

So we think her depression got bad and she came in here and took these things.

He got the locks changed even tho he said he had them changed since the divorce but I am still scared. You hear about so many things case in point the Bashara case in case no one knows about this they can google it. You hear on the news everyday about crap like this, Ex comes in and looses it and snaps. 

Now with grandkids maybe on the horizon soon I am scared she will see me as taking over her role of grand mom something I would never do but still...her kids really do not have much to do with her, they are nice and polite but don't let her in their lives.

Guess I just need to vent.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, that's very creepy!

Still, you never know when they went missing, she could have taken those things years before. But at least you got the locks changed!


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Oh, that's very creepy!
> 
> Still, you never know when they went missing, she could have taken those things years before. But at least you got the locks changed!


Yes that is the exact problem. If we could just figure out when. Can't even remember the last time we were down in that part of the basement looking in the file cabinet. Well him I mean. I haven't even been in there. I am big on giving people their privacy.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

Another problem is sometimes we do not lock our doors. I know that is terrible in these times. We live in a very nice safe area but no place is fool proof anymore. Sometimes I wake up and all the door open, etc. We do have a Choc. Lab who barks but still...thank you for listening.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Okay, if you have a lab, I won't worry any more. As I always say about our 112 pound lab, I may get murdered in my bed, but it won't be a surprise


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

:


lamaga said:


> Okay, if you have a lab, I won't worry any more. As I always say about our 112 pound lab, I may get murdered in my bed, but it won't be a surprise


:iagree:


----------

